# Kann auf einmal nicht mehr auf meinen SQL Server zugreifen



## Lautsprecher (26. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe vor langen eine Java Application geschrieben die Tabellen auf den SQL-Server ausliest und befüllt. Doch seit ein paar Tagen funktioniert das ganze nicht mehr und ich weiß nicht wo ich suchen soll.


Folgende Fehlermeldung erhalte ich immer (Irgendwie erkennt er meine Tabellen nicht mehr)


```
Invalid object name 'Einstellungen'. (->Tabellenname)

	at net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.SQLDiagnostic.addDiagnostic(SQLDiagnostic.java:364)
	at net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.TdsCore.tdsErrorToken(TdsCore.java:2754)
	at net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.TdsCore.nextToken(TdsCore.java:2195)
	at net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.TdsCore.getMoreResults(TdsCore.java:620)
	at net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.JtdsStatement.executeSQLQuery(JtdsStatement.java:372)
	at net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.JtdsStatement.executeQuery(JtdsStatement.java:1176)
	at ZeiterfassungGlasdeckel.groupIdAuslesen(meinpgm.java:2049)
	at ZeiterfassungGlasdeckel.getJContentPane(meinpgm.java:1777)
	at ZeiterfassungGlasdeckel.initialize(meinpgm.java:366)
	at ZeiterfassungGlasdeckel.<init>(meinpgm.java:359)
	at Util.<init>(meinesteuerungsklasse.java:206)
	at Util.main(meinesteuerungsklasse.java:223)
```


Außerdem erscheint immer die Meldung:

The source attachment does not contain the source for the file TdsCore, SQLDiagnostic, etc.

Ich verwende die JRE 1.5.0_11 und habe das jtds-1.1.jar, msbase.jar, mssqlserver.jar, msutil.jar importiert die ntlmauth.dll ist auch registriert


Der Aufruf erfolgt folgendermaßen:

/
	
	
	



```
* 

/* Name des Datenbanktreibers eingeben (z.B. org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver): );*/
public static String sqldriver = "net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.Driver";
/* Url der Datenbank eingeben (z.B. jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/MeineDb): );*/
  public static String sqlurl =  "jdbc:jtds:sqlserver://SDEUTTPDISYS1:1433:Test_Daten";
public static String sqlsUsr = ""; 
public static String sqlsPwd = "";
```


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. April 2007)

Hallo,

sind die Tabellen denn noch in der Datenbank? Kannst du dich über die mssql Server Konsole noch mit den alten Daten verbinden? Hast du damit dann auch noch Zugriff auf dieTabellen?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Lautsprecher (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
die Tabellen sind definitiv noch vorhanden. Mein Kollege greift mit seinen VB 6.0 Programmen auf die gleichen Tabellen zu. Von seinem Computer aus funktioniert komischer weise die fertige Java-Pgm.exe

Es läuft leider nur nicht auf 2 PC's, darunter auf meinem. Es läuft weder als fertige Applikation noch im Eclipse

Grüße


----------



## Kulabac (7. Mai 2007)

Verwenden dein Kollege und du das gleiche Betriebssystem? Bzw. ist dein Betriebssystem noch das gleiche, unter dem es früher mal lief? Ich hab nämlich mittlerweile auch ein paar interessante Sachen damit erlebt, auf MySQL-Datenbanken unter Windows und unter Linux zuzugreifen. Beispielsweise ignoriert Windows Fehler in der Groß-/Kleinschreibung von Tabellen- und Spaltennamen, während Linux da extrem drauf achtet


----------



## Lautsprecher (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo Kulabac,

danke für den Hinweis! Es handelt sich um einen Firmen-Rechner der ins Netzwerk eingebunden ist, also wie jeder andere PC auch seine Updates erhält. Deswegen sind alle Rechner auf dem gleichen Stand. WIN XP SP 2.

An was könnte es denn noch liegen? Bin schon fast am Verzweifeln

Grüße


----------

